# Kindle 1 Question



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a Kindle 1 that i got for Christmas.  I was reading this morning and sudenly noticed that there is a white line down the center of my screen.  It is not enough that it interfers with my reading, but it is annoying when page turning and it interfers with the looks of my dark screen saver.  Has this happened before?  What is the solution?  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How long has it been there.  Sometimes shadows from the screensavers will be there for a little bit, but then they go away.  That's been my experience.
deb


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

It just showed up this morning.  I don't really have anything like this on my screen saver.  It is a white line running right down the middle of the screen.  Thanks for the reply.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a picture of a lily as a screensaver that sometimes will leave a faint line on mine as well.  Perhaps someone else knows more than I do and can give you a better answer.
deb


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Call customer service!  Good Luck


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would call CS if it gets worse. I have a K1 and never see this problem.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you checked to see if this line shows up in other books?

Does it appear when the screensaver is on?

Have you tried resetting the Kindle?

If the answer to all three is Yes, then your screen is most likely defective.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

It shows up in both the books I am reading.  I'll try it in another book.

It does appear and is most obvious when the sceen saver is on.

I haven't reset it.  I'm not sure I know how to do that.

Thanks everyone for the help.  I have sent an e-mail to CS.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

It shows up in the book I finished reading yesterday and wasn't there then.  It also shows up on the home pages and when I turn the home pages.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would try a reset first. Use the information below to try a soft reset (with keystrokes) and then, if necessary, a hard reset (pinhole in the back). Resets often fix a multitude of problems.

From http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg4858.html#msg4858 
(Amazon Kindle 1 FAQ sticky topic by our very own Leslie, author of the Amazon Kindle FAQ)

"Q: Help! My Kindle is frozen!

A: First off, take a deep breath and relax. More than likely your Kindle is fine.

If your Kindle is frozen, you will need to do a reset. Start with a soft reset: press the Alt-Shift-R keys at the same time. (Shift is the one that looks like an up arrow.) If that doesn't work, plug your Kindle into the charger and try again.

If the soft reset doesn't work, try a hard reset. Turn your Kindle over. Take the grey cover off. You see a small hole labeled, "Reset." Take a paper clip and press it in the hole. Hold for 5-10 seconds. Again, if that doesn't work, try again with the Kindle plugged into the charger.

Be patient. Give it a few seconds to reset. Watch the silver blinking boxes in the cursor bar. That let's you know if something is going on.

If the soft/hard reset with the combination of being plugged into the charger doesn't work, you should probably call customer service.

Why do Kindles freeze up? I am sure there are many reasons but the most common seem to be: 1) letting the battery charge run down too low, so that there is not enough power to refresh the page; and 2) pushing too many buttons in quick succession, thus interfering with the memory.

The Kindle also indexes the books that are loaded onto it, so that the search function will work properly. If you have downloaded a lot of books or a very large book and you interrupt the Kindle is in the process of indexing, that might cause it to freeze."


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

To reset, take off the cover on the back and there is a little pinpoint size hole close to the battery. Use a paperclip and hold down for a few seconds. You will see the silver lines in the scroll area start to go up.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for the help.

I tried both resets and neither worked, the line is still there.  I guess CS is my path now.

I really appreciate all the help.  KBer's are the best!    Thanks again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, if a reset didn't do it, I think you need CS.  They're great, they will take care of you!

I can't recommend Leslie's book The Amazon Kindle FAQ enough (link at the bottom of each KindleBoards page).  It's the first one I bought for my K1, (before I knew about Leslie and her obsession with Hugh Jackman, fortunately one I don't share ) and it was worth every penny!

Betsy


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

It's either the screen, or the controller, or an interconnect between the two.  It will not heal itself.  Call customer service now.

Woody


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone.  CS has been allerted. 

Betsy,  I have Leslie's book also, but I forget that I have it.  It was the first one I bought when I got my Kindle.  I just went to it to put my screen savers back.  (They disappeared with the reset.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep us posted, Ddarol!

Betsy


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, vacation lasted longer than expected so it took me a while to get back to you all.  But this Monday I called CS and got a very nice gentleman who helped me.  And, yup, I had to return it.  He said that, while the line wasn't currently interfering with my reading, it would probably get worse.  So he sent me, overnight, what appears to be a brand new K1, although there was a red/orange sticker on the box's shrink wrap.  I didn't have any time until yesterday to get everything transfered, downloaded, etc but now I am set like a champ.    I did loose my skin as I guess I wasn't careful enough taking it off, but $15 is a small price to pay to have my new baby back.

And I have to say, my CS experience with Amazon was just super.  The best I've ever had with any company.

Thanks again to everyone for the help!


----------

